# My kid is skating and boarding weird



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

My son is 7 and I have been teaching him to snowboard for 3 seasons. This year about a month ago if finally clicked for him and he started linking turns. Before this he would go straight and then do heal side turn and snow plow straighten out do it again and he would ride switch as well and do the same thing. Once and awhile he would do a tow side turn straighten out and go right back to heel side.

Any way he is set up to ride regular. I ride goofy and his mom rides regular 50/50 shot right.

Right now he skates regular as set up when he rides to he goes right to goofy linking turns. He doesn't want me to switch his bindings around.

He is set up at 12, -6 regular. I am thinking to just set him up 12, -12 centered. his board is a rome mini shred twin 110 with rome mini shred bindings. has any one ever seen this.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

here is a video link


https://youtu.be/d0XDUG1J3Yw


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

He's doing just fine. Based on the show conditions and trail he's just not getting to his toe side confidently but I wouldn't worry or change anything. Get him on an open groomed run and he'll be fine. Congrats on your mini shredder.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cant go wrong with centered stance on a twin 12/12 is good super mellow duck/effective


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks good to me!!!!!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I know nothing so I have no business here. But I watched the video and to me he's just so obviously goofy. But he's a kid and he has to be happy so if his set up works for him I guess leave it?


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not worried about his boarding he is doing well its the skating regular and riding goofy I know that's not shown in the video. I have never seen any one do it before. 

Thanks for all the good vibes I am a proud daddy :smile:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

When I was a tacker Mum sent me to tennis lessons, and the Coach told me not to use two hands when I was hitting backhand!!!!! Even though it felt so unnatural to just use the one hand!!!!! 

40 years down the track, I'm pretty sure there isn't one professional player that uses one handed backhand!!!!! 

If he's havin fun, ridin great, then let him find his own style I reckon!!!!! 

Definitely won't hurt him being able to stand sideways in both directions, that's for sure!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

jayb said:


> I am not worried about his boarding he is doing well its the skating regular and riding goofy I know that's not shown in the video. I have never seen any one do it before.
> 
> Thanks for all the good vibes I am a proud daddy :smile:


Eh, kids are strange and do their own thing sometimes and there is no convincing them otherwise. It may beneficial and those of us who struggle learning switch later in life I think he'll cruise right into it naturally.

I'd try to make a game out of flat 180s into switch/regular/whatever and see how long he can hold it before switching back. I bet in no time he has both down pretty naturally.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks guys it has been a process for years that's for sure. Lots of lessons 2 boards 3 pairs of boots. Some days we would only go for 2 hours and he would want to go home. Lots of falls and lots of crying. Its paying off now though. Hes actually being behaved in that one some of the time he would bomb past his mom and I have to go chase him down lol


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I think he is 3-4 in most of these


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

omg so cute. TFS.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I like his neon yellow jacket, looks steezy. 

Just secretly adjust his bindings? he looks like he is riding kinda tall too.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

He's doing awesome. Not riding weird at all.

Very minor thing is that he is looking down the slope instead of direction that he is going, that's why he has an open upper body and difficulty getting toeside (see how his back arm is sticking out). 
But no biggie and he looks great otherwise.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My best friend growing up skated goofy, surfed and snowboarded regular. It can only benefit him in the end.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> 40 years down the track, I'm pretty sure there isn't one professional player that uses one handed backhand!!!!!


Lol, was your coach a Swiss? Both, Stan and Roger play single handed backhand


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol, was your coach a Swiss? Both, Stan and Roger play single handed backhand


Whoops!!!!!

I forgot about those two!!!!! 

Way to take the shine off my point, neni!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------

